# Clear! Funny Comercial



## DV_EMT (Jun 15, 2009)

so after coming back from europe for the past few weeks, i thought this would be funny and appropriate to show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpn5fCgbYk&feature=related


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 15, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> so after coming back from europe for the past few weeks, i thought this would be funny and appropriate to show.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpn5fCgbYk&feature=related



That is awesome!  lol  I have seen that one before.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 15, 2009)

heres the  translation of what they said
t

ranslation:
medic 1: Gifted, 5 letters?
medic 2: Genius
medic 1: oh no!
boss: u are getting a new one
boss: be careful with it
medic 1: wow
guy on street: i think it's broken..
medic1: oh no!..... TZAKK!!!


----------

